# Days vs nights



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Usually I only drive nights because I work my full-time job during the day. Then, I drive Friday night and Sunday night because they’re very busy. Last week I had something to do at night so I drove during the day on Sunday, and this week I had some thing as well at nights so I drove Saturday during the day. I have to say in my market at least, days really suck. I made half the money I make at night and had to decline way more offers because they were lowball fast food offers I actually declined more than I took because they were low offers. I feel bad for you guys that have to drive days it’s a different world entirely . During days I was lucky to average $12-$15 an hour and my normal nights is about $25 an hour.

Do most of you drive days or nights. In my market nights pay way more than days.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

0400-0900 mostly airport trips worked well for me when the pay was decent and there was multiplier surge. Tips were good too.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Usually I only drive nights because I work my full-time job during the day. Then, I drive Friday night and Sunday night because they're very busy. Last week I had something to do at night so I drove during the day on Sunday, and this week I had some thing as well at nights so I drove Saturday during the day. I have to say in my market at least, days really suck. I made half the money I make at night and had to decline way more offers because they were lowball fast food offers I actually declined more than I took because they were low offers. I feel bad for you guys that have to drive days it's a different world entirely . During days I was lucky to average $12-$15 an hour and my normal nights is about $25 an hour.
> 
> Do most of you drive days or nights. In my market nights pay way more than days.


Daytime driving money making times are weekday mornings and evenings.

Weekends are evening and nights to make money. Apples and oranges my friend.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Usually I only drive nights because I work my full-time job during the day. Then, I drive Friday night and Sunday night because they're very busy. Last week I had something to do at night so I drove during the day on Sunday, and this week I had some thing as well at nights so I drove Saturday during the day. I have to say in my market at least, days really suck. I made half the money I make at night and had to decline way more offers because they were lowball fast food offers I actually declined more than I took because they were low offers. I feel bad for you guys that have to drive days it's a different world entirely . During days I was lucky to average $12-$15 an hour and my normal nights is about $25 an hour.
> 
> Do most of you drive days or nights. In my market nights pay way more than days.


I've done both. Never noticed much difference money wise. Sometimes days are slightly better, sometimes nights. When I say 'days' I mean lunchtime.

The main difference for me is that days involve more office deliveries, nights more residential. Definitely prefer residential, but not a massive dealbreaker for me. At first, office deliveries were a bit of a PITA. But by now I know the ones in my area pretty well. The main drawback of night deliveries (at least in winter) here is that it's colder and darker.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Ummm yeah.... Lost me at food delivery.... Cheap ass lazy people who never know how to tip.... Nope... Thx anyway


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I drive mostly days but I do seem to do better when I work nights.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

In general, the overall best times for delivery will be right after the best times for rideshare.

A.M breakfast after the majority get to work. Then again after the majority get home and order dinner.

With lunch in the middle.

Naturally, a lot of stuff varies by location.


Seamus said:


> I feel bad for you guys that have to drive days it's a different world entirely .


Of all the reasons to feel bad for me, this isn't one of them.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I drive 11-6 Monday through Thursday, and 11-8 Friday and Saturday. Sometimes I’ll go out for a couple hours after my son goes to bed (like 9:30-11ish). In my market I can afford to wait out the $3-$6 orders because I get so many in that time frame. I now only do DD and UE. I am persona non grata on GH (F them) and their $.22 a mile anyways), and PM is a joke. This past Thursday (the 20th) marrows one year pax free for me.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

I drive some days but on weekdays the orders are very slow coming in. Lunch can be a little busy but most of those either do not tip or tips are very small. The best time is evening after 5 pm up until however long the dinner rush lasts. Sometimes it picks up and gets busy earlier around 4. I just try to avoid getting caught in rush hour traffic. 

Daytime is much better on the weekends but can still be hit and miss. Late night (past midnight) can be super busy Fri-Sat as the bar crowd goes home. Late night on Sun is hit and miss, sometimes going strong way past 3 am, other times dead at 9-10 pm. 

I only do daytime because I need the extra money and I don't mind sitting in my car waiting, or else I am shopping in thrift stores with the apps turned on.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Def busier at night during the week. People get lazy and just want to stay home, that includes other delivery drivers. Weekends are busy all day for me, can't really tell the difference.



Dekero said:


> Ummm yeah.... Lost me at food delivery.... Cheap ass lazy people who never know how to tip.... Nope... Thx anyway


Ummm you must be lost, this is a food delivery forum ummm


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Ummm yeah.... Lost me at food delivery.... Cheap ass lazy people who never know how to tip.... Nope... Thx anyway


I did uber eats the other day and people do know how to tip. dont know what your talking about


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

nighthawk398 said:


> I did uber eats the other day and people do know how to tip. dont know what your talking about
> View attachment 420011


A lot of people that have never delivered food don't realize tips are way better than driving pax around.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Seamus said:


> A lot of people that have never delivered food don't realize tips are way better than driving pax around.


Unfortunately, base pay isn't.

I do delivery because I don't want to be running all over the world. I sacrifice $$/hour with that choice, but the $$/mile is better.

Fortunately, even though I do this "full-time", I don't need to make a killing.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

nighthawk398 said:


> I did uber eats the other day and people do know how to tip. dont know what your talking about
> View attachment 420011


Fluke


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Fluke


Go trolling in your own area, you closeted Prius lover. 

Besides, you missed the opportunity to make fun of the per hour earnings.

You fail.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Fluke


lol got to admit this was in vegas where uber only let's me do food


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Usually I only drive nights because I work my full-time job during the day. Then, I drive Friday night and Sunday night because they're very busy. Last week I had something to do at night so I drove during the day on Sunday, and this week I had some thing as well at nights so I drove Saturday during the day. I have to say in my market at least, days really suck. I made half the money I make at night and had to decline way more offers because they were lowball fast food offers I actually declined more than I took because they were low offers. I feel bad for you guys that have to drive days it's a different world entirely . During days I was lucky to average $12-$15 an hour and my normal nights is about $25 an hour.
> 
> Do most of you drive days or nights. In my market nights pay way more than days.


Many folks want food on the table at a certain time. Traditional/Cultural decisionmaking can help decide when appropriate primers to cherry pick delivery.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Seamus said:


> A lot of people that have never delivered food don't realize tips are way better than driving pax around.


I mostly do DD, but on the 41 UE deliveries this month, 40 tipped. Naturally, not all "great" or even good, but they tip.

Looking at the records I keep, my average delivery is 4.54 miles from acceptance to delivery.

The average base + supplement(all 41 had one) was $4.48

UberX minimum fare here is $4.12, so with UE, I'm basically just doing a bunch of minimum fare X runs. Of course, I'm losing $$/hour potential due to getting in and out of the car for pickup and delivery. Very little waiting at the restaurants in my area.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

This is an example of my area, it is 5:50 PM, Saturday night, I just got 12 pings in the space of four minutes, all either taking me out of my honey hole, or not paying enough. That’s three pings a minute including taking the time to check the distances, check the restaurant promptness, check the drop off area, and decline. The 12th one took me a total of 3 miles round trip for my usual payout, without leaving the honey hole.

Sidenote, population in my area is about 30,000.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Last nite in Memphis.... I'm sorry for all of you not getting surge.... But Fri and sat here this weekend were nutz....


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

When I did delivery, I sometimes did just as well early am as night. There were less drivers on the road in the am, and some regular 3rd shifters. There were also less apartment deliveries in the early am.

My wknd breakfast hours were busy, but I learned to stay away from places like Denny’s or IHOP because of the wait times.


----------

